# Cyrix cpu's



## skyline27 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any yield data on these Cyrix chips? I picked up a few pounds and have no idea what to expect.

Thanks!!


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh...the chip is shown here at the "cpu shack". It's a great site for all sorts of components

http://www.cpushack.net/chippics/Cyrix/MediaGX/CyrixGXI-180BP-29V.html


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 9, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Oh...the chip is shown here at the "cpu shack". It's a great site for all sorts of components
> 
> http://www.cpushack.net/chippics/Cyrix/MediaGX/CyrixGXI-180BP-29V.html



That site doesn't really give any info at all as to the gold content. I have spent a lot of time researching Cyrix cpu's and can not seem to find any data on them. The question has been asked many times on here as to what the yield is but no real answers. 

Does anyone know what the approximate yield data is? I'm new to this so I really have no idea how to guess. I see plenty of them for sale but I have no clue if I am over paying or not.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Dan


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 9, 2008)

The approximate data is 0,75% per weight if it has a gold plated lid, 0,2 % if it is not plated. It's hard to say more precise.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 9, 2008)

What data are you basing this estimate on?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 9, 2008)

That's AES-ICP analysis made by my friend and me  . It's the average of 5 cpu's.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 9, 2008)

What were the cpu's? It's not accurate unless you are sampling cpu's very similar to this particular model.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.cpushack.net/chippics/Cyrix/MII/
These are similar to ones we have used for our analysis.

http://www.cpushack.net/chippics/Cyrix/8048x/ 
These are second types of cpu we've analysed.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 9, 2008)

Your data deals with different cpus than the ones I'm working with. The cpus this thread refers to are ball grid array.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 10, 2008)

For those you are talking about i would estimate according to the lid size maybe 1,2%. I gave you previous analysis data to try estimating the gold content by analogy. Don't get angry Skyline, i know it's not very precise but it's better than nothing though.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 10, 2008)

No anger here. I appreciate your input and I like the direction your numbers are going. Thank you!


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 12, 2008)

pilotdan said:


> skyline27 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...the chip is shown here at the "cpu shack". It's a great site for all sorts of components
> ...





As the old saying goes, if you can't figure out who the sucker is at the poker table then the sucker is you! Not that I'm any better off estimating what the scrap I'm collecting will be worth. All I can say for sure is that generally it's always worth a little more than it was the previous week. Given the absurd savings account interest rates (compared to when I was a kid), and the roller coaster my 401K is on, that isn't anything to sneeze at.

I really need to get started with some recovery though so at least I have a benchmark for future purchases. When I spend hours plucking all the pins out of a big backplane and end up with only a pound or less of source metal I can pretty much assume I overpaid since the estimates here seem to be a couple grams max per pound of pins. Some things I can tell just from looking at them and knowing what I paid that they were a great deal. It's all a really mixed bag. Sometimes I think denial isn't totally bad either since I can't say for certain (yet) that I got taken on a couple white elephants I ended up buying. Still I enjoy it as a hobby and it keeps me out of trouble.

P.S.> Most web sites like that one are geared toward chip collectors, so they aren't likely to contain any info on the scrap value unless it's just anecdotal information.

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Most chip collectors look at us like
we are ruining their hobby. Like how
if we were melting rare gold coins a
coin collector would feel about us.
Just remember that the collector will
sometimes pay way more than the 
precious metals in a chip, and you
won't be using up your acids.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Just remember that the collector will sometimes pay way more than the precious metals in a chip, and you won't be using up your acids.
> Jim



Do I understand you correctly?

People collect chips in the same way a person might collect stamps?

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Harold,
Yes chips are more a "geek" or "nerd" collectible.
I don't think they make albums for them like stamps
and coins yet, but there is alot of people collecting
them. Look at the index for The CPU Shack;
http://www.cpushack.net/chippics/Cyrix/MediaGX/
People collect anything and everthing, just name it
and I am sure there is a collector for that item.
Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Check these out;

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extremely-Rare-Intel-Grey-1701-EPROM_W0QQitemZ260099838077QQihZ016QQcategoryZ4193QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTREMELY-RARE-INTEL-1702-GOLD-ZEBRA-GRAY-TRACE-EPROM_W0QQitemZ220195821731QQihZ012QQcategoryZ4193QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

How much gold do you think those would give you?
I don't know if they will get the asking prices, but I
have seen some sell like them.
Jim


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 13, 2008)

If you processed those for Precious metal a bunch of nerds would die.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder if the wierd visual effect boosts there yield. A lot of this stuff is worth more to collectors. I have to restrain myself from scrapping collectible parts. I've destroyed some antique systems, that sell for hundreds on ebay, for a few bucks worth of metal. Do the best you can with whatever you got!


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 13, 2008)

Reusing is most often worth more then recycling. When you factor in your time etc.


----------



## graemeingermany (Mar 16, 2008)

I can buy these any day of the week and if I could sell them on ebay for that price I'd try to I know for a fact that they will never sell for that buy now price,
I bought 30 of these for 15 euro and still have some left.
I processed 25 of them and yeilded around 1.5 grams of 99%


----------



## istari9 (Mar 16, 2008)

I started collecting stamps when I was about 12 years old.. I have Scott#1 minted in 1847. First US Stamp. Some of them rang in value from 1cent to several hundred dollars. A block of 4 inverted Scott #c-6 inverted Biplane sells for 2million cash or stamps. Sorry I like the stamps.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 17, 2008)

Please, this is not the Stamp Refining Forum.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 18, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Please, this is not the Stamp Refining Forum.



Some stamps have gilded edges...


----------

